# Animal Crossing merchandise



## spacemermaid (Jul 8, 2015)

Does anyone here have any cool AC merchandise -- clothes, jewellery, cases, plushies -- that they want to share photos of or links to? I'm constantly looking for ways to waste money.... 

My ultimate merch would be AC patterned leggings, or a wallet/purse/handbag. I've seen fabric based on characters from the movie on Google but I can't find a source! There's also a movie themed bento box that I'd adoooore. I'm also considering a little leaf filler tattoo... <3
Obsessed much?


----------



## queertactics (Jul 8, 2015)

I'm a total sucker for plushies. It isn't great or anything, but I made my own Brewster plushie pillow thing; I can't find a picture for the life of me, but, yeah! Sometimes I want to commission my favorite villagers as plushes but like, while I completely understand that that kind of creative work takes enormous time, effort, and initial cost on the part of the artist; $45 is like half my paycheck. C'est la vie!


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jul 8, 2015)

I already have a few plushes. Maybe more AC plushes/figurines would be fine.


----------



## Javocado (Jul 8, 2015)

I don't have much AC merch.
Just the Club Nintendo posters, the games, and a Sable DS charm.

I also have the leaf pillow I got from the TBT fair made by Kaiaa!


----------



## Astro Cake (Jul 8, 2015)

I have one of the Isabelle nendos and two small Isabelle plushes.


----------



## Lunar Dust (Jul 8, 2015)

I have an Isabelle plush, it's very cute. I would adore cushions of some kind, I think they'd look great. Maybe large plush leaves like the AC symbol, that would be fantastic!


----------



## Pitou (Jul 8, 2015)

i want so much merch. rn i have plushies of reese and cyrus.


----------



## Arcticfox5 (Jul 8, 2015)

I would love ACNL-themed plushies, but I don't have _any at all!_

I guess I'll make my own. I could make my favorites: Bluebear and Wolfgang! I guess I could buy a second-hand teddy bear and customise it myself to make it look like Bluebear...

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh I just realised I'd love one of Copper! Maybe Pete...


----------



## 00jachna (Jul 8, 2015)

I saw a Kaptn plushie

He was in a *draw me like one of you french girls* pose xD

I am still mad that i didnt buy it


----------



## katronsensei (Jul 8, 2015)

If I owned any kind of Animal crossing merc... It would be plushies, but I want them big.. Like a foot long at least, so I can snuggle them -3-


----------



## Jake (Jul 8, 2015)

I have am Isabelle plush


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Jul 8, 2015)

I would love to have some fun ac leggings, shirts and hats.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jul 9, 2015)

I bought a bunch of little figures off a website that closed down a looooong time ago. I lost some of them, but it came with a house, wishing well, villagers, and furniture. 



Spoiler: actually found a picture of what I have


----------



## spacemermaid (Jul 9, 2015)

00jachna said:


> I saw a Kaptn plushie
> 
> He was in a *draw me like one of you french girls* pose xD
> 
> I am still mad that i didnt buy it



That sounds incredible!

- - - Post Merge - - -



ShinyYoshi said:


> I bought a bunch of little figures off a website that closed down a looooong time ago. I lost some of them, but it came with a house, wishing well, villagers, and furniture.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: actually found a picture of what I have



So cute! I love those sets, I can never justify the price/postage though.

- - - Post Merge - - -



TheGreatBrain said:


> I would love to have some fun ac leggings, shirts and hats.


 After Google image searching, I found various patterned leggings on... RedBubble, I think it was? 60 USD though, grrr.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Astro Cake said:


> I have one of the Isabelle nendos and two small Isabelle plushes.



Jealous! I'm in love with the Isabelle nendo, it's gorgeous. Bit pricey for me in my current situation though. Hopefully someone loves me enough one Christmas...


----------



## Garrus (Jul 9, 2015)

i need more ac merch D:​


----------



## katronsensei (Jul 9, 2015)

I wouldnt mind Fang and Stitches as Plushies or digby and kk xD For... reasons rofl


----------



## Mekan1 (Jul 9, 2015)

I want pillows and clothes. Simple like i like it.


----------



## Hide (Jul 9, 2015)

I have a few Animal Crossing Villager cell phone/3DS chains, they're hand made by this really talented person!

Link:
https://www.etsy.com/listing/177683908/choose-your-favoritedreamie-animal?ga_order=most_relevant&ga_search_type=all&ga_view_type=gallery&ga_search_query=phone%20charm%20animal%20crossing&ref=sr_gallery_1


----------



## Fiddle (Jul 10, 2015)

I've got a lot of AC plushes ^_^ I can't wait for the amiibos to add to my collection


----------



## spacemermaid (Jul 10, 2015)

Hide said:


> I have a few Animal Crossing Villager cell phone/3DS chains, they're hand made by this really talented person!
> 
> Link:
> https://www.etsy.com/listing/177683908/choose-your-favoritedreamie-animal?ga_order=most_relevant&ga_search_type=all&ga_view_type=gallery&ga_search_query=phone%20charm%20animal%20crossing&ref=sr_gallery_1



They're super cute!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Fiddle said:


> I've got a lot of AC plushes ^_^ I can't wait for the amiibos to add to my collection



I'm really looking forward to the Amiibos, they looked really well designed. The new price hike is a little bit annoying, though. They used to be $18 AUD and now they're $25 AUD. Ruuuude.


----------



## creamyy (Jul 10, 2015)

I want merchandise but I don't have money. /sobs
also, I don't trust my mail man


----------



## jvgsjeff (Jul 11, 2015)

I only have two rewards from Club Nintendo, the Animal Crossing playing cards and the blue 3DS pouch.


----------



## xiaonu (Jul 11, 2015)

Plushies for sure c: I've seen a few in shops near me but they're usually npcs. They're all cute but I wish there were more villager plushies. I would love a plushie of one of my dreamies


----------



## Lively (Jul 12, 2015)

I have an Isabelle bag! I love it.


----------



## mitzi_crossing (Jul 13, 2015)

I can't pick between shirts and apparel, and toys and plushies. Hopefully when I work soon and make my own money, I can buy a bunch of them. ^.^


----------



## monalu11 (Jul 16, 2015)

A Fauna necklace would be the greatest invention of all time


----------



## Klave (Jul 16, 2015)

I don't have anything except a few Animal Crossing keyrings from those capsule machines. They're not that great really - I got an apple, gyroid, fossil and cup of coffee. I think there was also Mr.Resetii and K.K. Slider which would have been much nicer but luck wasn't with me I guess.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jul 16, 2015)

I found what I have left of my little figures and they're so cute! I forgot how little they were


----------

